# WTB custom painted big foot goose decoys



## rick11 (Jan 26, 2005)

I would like to know where I could purchase some custom painted Big Foot goose decoys, if anyone knows please reply with the info. Thanks alot


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

You can find custom painted Bigfoots at paddlesdowndecoys.com. They do a fantastic job, and the decoys look unbelievable. Take a llok and see for yourself.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wow, do those look good!!!! I would never pay that much for them but they look damn good!!!!


----------



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

Just like Lance said www.paddlesdowndecoys.com they do great work


----------

